# Yellowing during flowering ?



## BROMAN (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm 36 days from the flip.  Should there be much yellowing ?  Both my stains (cotton candy, stawberry blue) are, particularly in the middle directly under the light.  I've also got some browning edges, tips and spots(cc).   I consulted mj garden saver and chalked up thebrowning  to a pk deficiency.  To be safe I semi flushed with ph'd water since every symptom can point to 2 or more problems..  I'm using canna coco and the rest of the lineup.  Growing in Mass Producer's coco buckets.  Sorry not pic capable .


----------

